# emozioni e sentimenti



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

17/11/2006 
Cuori allo Specchio

La rubrica "Cuori allo Specchio" di Massimo Gramellini si trova ogni fine settimana in questo forum, dove vengono pubblicati tutti i vostri messaggi.
_In amore la noia è cattiva consigliera_
_SENZA FIRMA_
Quarantatré anni, portati dicono tutti molto bene, un marito, una bella casa, un lavoro da libero professionista, un cane, un gatto. Tutto perfetto tranne una cosa LA NOIA... la noia che imperversa, che serpeggia nella quotidianità, la noia che piano piano soffoca, che ti fa sognare qualcosa di diverso... qualsiasi cosa, qualsiasi cosa che possa in qualche modo scuotere la monotonia.

Ecco il qualcosa, ha 46 anni, fa il consulente e in una circostanza legata al lavoro lo incontro. Non bello ma ha carisma, intelligenza, due occhi bellissimi, una moglie e due figli!! Un caffè, una passeggiata, qualche telefonata, degli sms, un appuntamento ad un’ora insolita, un bacio e poi... l’inevitabile.

Ho perso la testa per un uomo che per tre mesi mi ha fatta sentire la donna più bella e più desiderata del mondo, sono ringiovanita di 20 anni. Passati i primi tre mesi lui è cambiato... «non lascerò mai mia moglie ma ti amo da impazzire... non lascerò mai la mia casa ma tu sei tutta la mia vita...» poi piano piano è cambiato ancora: sono sparite le parole dolci, sono sparite le mille attenzioni... sono passati 4 anni e ora... mi trovo ad elemosinare un po’ di attenzione da lui, un appuntamento, due ore di sesso (che mi ostino a chiamare amore)... il tutto ovviamente con un marito accanto che dice di amarmi sopra ogni cosa e continua a scambiare le mie crisi di pianto per congiuntiviti allergiche.

Perché ho scritto? Non lo so... forse per sentirmi dire da qualcuno che dovrei mettere la parola fine... tanto non lo farò perché ho iniziato per noia e ora ne sono innamorata... Mi sento come una ragazzina idiota... invece sono solo idiota. 
Risposta



Non hai abbinato la canzone alla storia, ma il riferimento è talmente univoco che lo aggiungiamo noi: Mi sono innamorata di te, versione al femminile del capolavoro di Luigi Tenco, nell'interpretazione di Ornella Vanoni. «Mi sono innamorata di te perché non avevo niente da fare e adesso…».



E adesso, cara signora di 43 anni portati dicono tutti molto bene, siamo nei guai. Guai grossi. Ti sei innamorata perché «di giorno volevi qualcuno da incontrare e di notte qualcosa da sognare». Ma il sogno è finito e la vita ti ripropone l’eterna giostra di amori che, dopo l’esplosione iniziale, cominciano a perdere energia fino ad assomigliare sempre di più alla storia assopita da cui avrebbero dovuto tirarti fuori. *Perché non siamo più capaci di far evolvere l’emozione in sentimento? L’emozione è una scossa di adrenalina: superficiale, violenta e breve. Quando ci manca, non possiamo farne a meno. Ma appena ne siamo posseduti, non siamo capaci di gestirla con il necessario distacco. *

*È tale l’importanza che diamo alle emozioni che quella splendida parola, distacco, nel linguaggio comune è diventata sinonimo di freddezza o insensibilità. Niente di più falso: il distacco è la capacità di mantenere il controllo di se stessi per possedere la vita senza esserne divorati. Poiché però continuiamo a dirci che è una cosa brutta, e soprattutto impossibile, restiamo prigionieri nel gorgo di illusioni che la nostra mente ha creato.*

Quanto la fai lunga, starai pensando. Senza passione non si vive, e quando un matrimonio si trasforma in un surgelato, è umano cedere all’attrazione di chi ci fa sentire ancora giovani e belle, salvo poi scontarne l’inesorabile retromarcia in tre mosse: ti adoro, ti adoro ma non lascio mia moglie, non ti adoro più.

Lo so, la faccio lunga, a costo di diventare antipatico. Ma *spesso la noia, anzi LA NOIA, non dipende solo dal partner, ma dalla nostra incapacità di riempirci la vita con un progetto, un traguardo, una missione*. Non farti illusioni, la parabola che hai vissuto con il tuo amante si ripeterà con il prossimo, e con il prossimo ancora. Perché il problema si trova dentro di te. Sei tu che stai male, e stando male continui ad attrarre persone che ti faranno del male, magari dopo averti illusa per un po’. Persone che si specchiano nei tuoi problemi e te li restituiscono ingigantiti. Guarda caso non hai trovato un single o un divorziato, ma un uomo occupato come e più di te, che oltre a un coniuge aveva anche dei figli.

Mi sono innamorata di te, finiva la canzone, «e adesso non so neppur’io cosa fare. Di giorno mi pento di averti incontrato. Ma la notte io ti vengo a cercare». Forse è arrivato il momento di iniziare a cercare la persona giusta: te stessa. Smettila di scappare, inseguendo storie a tempo determinato. Cercati meglio nel tuo cuore. *Chiediti perché non riesci ad amare l’uomo che hai sposato e che, stando alle tue parole, ti ama e ti desidera ancora*, pur senza i batticuori del fidanzamento e con una cecità emotiva che lo induce a scambiare le tue lacrime per congiuntivite. (Nota per i maschi di qualsiasi età: quando la vostra donna ha crisi di pianto frequenti, significa che nel vostro rapporto sta suonando una sirena enorme con la scritta: allarme rosso. Sturatevi le orecchie e accorrete sul luogo del disastro, forse si può ancora fare qualcosa). 

E se davvero nulla di vivo vi tiene più insieme, allora lascialo, e azzera da sola la tua vita. Solo così un giorno potrai incontrare un uomo che avrà già azzerato la sua e non il solito coniuge annoiato in cerca di evasione: lo specchio di chi sei tu adesso.

http://www.lastampa.it/forum/forum2.asp?IDforum=463
**************************************************************

Perché cerchiamo emozioni e non sappiamo vivere i sentimenti?
Mi sembra una domanda importante.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 17/11/2006
> Cuori allo Specchio
> 
> La rubrica "Cuori allo Specchio" di Massimo Gramellini si trova ogni fine settimana in questo forum, dove vengono pubblicati tutti i vostri messaggi.
> ...


Nel testo si parla di adrenalina...a quella ricorri per rianimare quando vedi l'elettrocardiogramma piatto, non a pannicelli caldi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nel testo si parla di adrenalina...a quella ricorri per rianimare quando vedi l'elettrocardiogramma piatto, non a pannicelli caldi...


 Ma l'adrenalina nulla c'entra con i sentimenti.
Perché se non sentiamo scorrere adrenalina crediamo che non vi siano sentimenti?
O forse è perché davvero non sappiamo più provare sentimenti e senza le emozioni siamo in un deserto?


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma l'adrenalina nulla c'entra con i sentimenti.
> Perché se non sentiamo scorrere adrenalina crediamo che non vi siano sentimenti?
> O forse è perché davvero non sappiamo più provare sentimenti e senza le emozioni siamo in un deserto?


In questo non concordo e mi pare in  parte contradittorio.

L'adrenalina c'entra eccome coi sentimenti, l'assioma sentimenti=no adrenalina non lo condivido, così come quello per il quale i sentimenti non si debbano alimentare con le emozioni o siano avulsi da quelli (ovviamente parlando di rapporti duraturi)..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In questo non concordo e mi pare in parte contradittorio.
> 
> L'adrenalina c'entra eccome coi sentimenti, l'assioma sentimenti=no adrenalina non lo condivido, così come quello per il quale i sentimenti non si debbano alimentare con le emozioni o siano avulsi da quelli (ovviamente parlando di rapporti duraturi)..


Il sentimento non è emozione, ma all'interno del sentimento si vivono emozioni.
Ma non si può chiedere al sentimento quello che dà l'emozione e all'emozione quello che dà il sentimento.
La riflessione di Gramellini, che condivido, è che ci sia un'incapacità di provare e coltivare i sentimenti.
Mi sembra che valga la pena di rifletterci.
Quante confessioni leggiamo di persone che buttano via la possibilità di vivere sentimenti per la riceca di emozioni che spesso neppure derivano dalle persone, ma dalle situazioni?


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Il sentimento non è emozione*, ma all'interno del sentimento si vivono emozioni.
> Ma non si può chiedere al sentimento quello che dà l'emozione e all'emozione quello che dà il sentimento.
> La riflessione di Gramellini, che condivido, è che ci sia un'incapacità di provare e coltivare i sentimenti.
> Mi sembra che valga la pena di rifletterci.
> Quante confessioni leggiamo di persone che buttano via la possibilità di vivere sentimenti per la riceca di emozioni che spesso neppure derivano dalle persone, ma dalle situazioni?


 E cosa sarebbe... razionalità? O cosa...


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

il sentimento è piantato solidamente e mette radici nel cuore, cervello, anima, fegato...diciamo nel luogo che reputiamo idoneo.ha picchi adrenalinici e momenti di semplice e consapevole quiete .resiste alle folate di vento, alle grandi piogge e al sole cocente.
l'emozione è breve, intensa e delicata e il primo venticello se la porta via


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> il sentimento è piantato solidamente e mette radici nel cuore, cervello, anima, fegato...diciamo nel luogo che reputiamo idoneo.ha picchi adrenalinici e momenti di semplice e consapevole quiete .resiste alle folate di vento, alle grandi piogge e al sole cocente.
> l'emozione è breve, intensa e delicata e il primo venticello se la porta via


Esiste la razionalità e l'emotività. Il sentimento fa parte della seconda sfera. Poi la sua intensità e durata te lo fanno chiamare come preferisci, ma sempre quello rimane.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esiste la razionalità e l'emotività. Il sentimento fa parte della seconda sfera. Poi la sua intensità e durata te lo fanno chiamare come preferisci, ma sempre quello rimane.


 Concordo con Minerva.
Nel sentimento vi sono anche emozioni, ma il sentimento è un'emozione stabilizzata e quel che è stabile è anche consapevolezza.
Non si può separare nettamente l'aspetto razionale o riflessivo dall'aspetto emozionale.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con Minerva.
> Nel sentimento vi sono anche emozioni, ma il *sentimento è un'emozione stabilizzata* e quel che è stabile è anche consapevolezza.
> *Non si può separare nettamente l'aspetto razionale o riflessivo dall'aspetto emozionale*.


Così come il sentimento dall'emozione.

Quando ciò avviene, prevalendo quasi sempre in quella stabilizzazione la parte razionale, di sentimento secondo me resta assai poco.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con Minerva.
> Nel sentimento vi sono anche emozioni, ma il sentimento è un'emozione stabilizzata e quel che è stabile è anche consapevolezza.
> Non si può separare nettamente l'aspetto razionale o riflessivo dall'aspetto emozionale.


Il sentimento è emozione... un'emozione talmente lunga ed intensa che mette radici. A mio modo di vedere, assolutamente alieno ad ogni razionalità. Quando subentrano il calcolo e la logica, non è più lui.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il sentimento è emozione... un'emozione talmente lunga ed intensa che mette radici. A mio modo di vedere, assolutamente alieno ad ogni razionalità. Quando subentrano il calcolo e la logica, non è più lui.


razionalità non è calcolo ma buon senso pratico e lucidità  mentale.
e non è che il sentimento debba obnubilare obbligatoriamente un cervello vita natural durante


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il sentimento è emozione... un'emozione talmente lunga ed intensa che mette radici. A mio modo di vedere, assolutamente alieno ad ogni razionalità. Quando subentrano il calcolo e la logica, non è più lui.


 Non c'entrano né calcolo né logica. C'entrano riflessione, volontà, impegno, scelte ...
L'emozioni la provi e basta.
Il sentimento scegli di viverlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'entrano né calcolo né logica. C'entrano riflessione, volontà, impegno, scelte ...
> L'emozioni la provi e basta.
> Il sentimento scegli di viverlo.


anche perchè che due palle vivere di sole emozioni!
non considero certo che il sentimento non ne provochi eh?


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'entrano né calcolo né logica. C'entrano riflessione, volontà, impegno, scelte ...
> L'emozioni la provi e basta.
> Il sentimento scegli di viverlo.


soprattutto di continuare a viverlo coltivandolo


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> razionalità non è calcolo ma buon senso pratico e lucidità mentale.
> e non è che il sentimento debba obnubilare obbligatoriamente un cervello vita natural durante


 La ragione pesa sempre... da lì la parola "calcolo". Il discorso che fai tu è altra cosa... io dicevo cosa per me è sentimento, che poi quest'ultimo non debba necessariamente obnubilare la razionalità, son d'accordo. Anche se accade quasi sempre. E oserei dire, per fortuna.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche perchè che due palle vivere di sole emozioni!
> non considero certo che il sentimento non ne provochi eh?


Che palle anche vivere solo di logica...


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'entrano né calcolo né logica. C'entrano riflessione, volontà, impegno, scelte ...
> L'emozioni la provi e basta.
> *Il sentimento scegli di viverlo*.


Questa secondo me è una sciocchezza. Non scegli mai davvero, quando ne sei colpita. Lo vivi, nell'istante. Poi puoi rifiutarlo o meno...


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La ragione pesa sempre... da lì la parola "calcolo". Il discorso che fai tu è altra cosa... io dicevo cosa per me è sentimento, che poi quest'ultimo non debba necessariamente obnubilare la razionalità, son d'accordo. Anche se accade quasi sempre. E oserei dire, *per fortuna.*


mah
troppo spesso ci si compiace di perdere la testa  e il buon senso in nome di alterazioni adrenaliniche che non lo meriterebbero.decisamente si sopravvaluta l'attimo fuggente.che lo facciano gli adolescenti è sano ...dopo i quaranta molto meno.
non mi rivolgo a te in particolare...naturalmente .generalizzo


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che palle anche vivere solo di logica...


infatti.
Ma c'entra poco col discorso che si stava facendo


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che palle anche vivere solo di logica...


a me veltroni fa un baffo: si vive di logica ma anche di passione.ma c'è chi non riesce ad andare oltre la vampata
perché è più facile
perché ha meno responsabilità
perché giustifica tutte le carenze
....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa secondo me è una sciocchezza. Non scegli mai davvero, quando ne sei colpita. Lo vivi, nell'istante. Poi puoi rifiutarlo o meno...


 Se puoi rifiutarlo (o coltivarlo) è una scelta volontaria.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah
> troppo spesso ci si compiace di perdere la testa e il buon senso in nome di alterazioni adrenaliniche che non lo meriterebbero.decisamente si sopravvaluta l'attimo fuggente.che lo facciano gli adolescenti è sano ...dopo i quaranta molto meno.
> non mi rivolgo a te in particolare...naturalmente .generalizzo


Si, ma ogni essere umano è misura solo di se stesso. Ciò che non vale la pena vivere per te, potrebbe invece valerlo per un altro, e viceversa. Schematizzare i comportamenti ed il modo di vivere i sentimenti sull'età non mi trova d'accordo. Certo, l'esperienza da un bagaglio di conoscenza notevole... ma spesso potrebbe esser traditrice, e allontanare la "freschezza" e la leggerezza dell'essere.
Chiaramente si discorre, senza alcun riferimento personale... so che non ti rivolgevi a me in particolare.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se puoi rifiutarlo (o coltivarlo) è una scelta volontaria.


 Parlavo di viverlo nell'istante. Lì non scegli... poi puoi anche ripudiarlo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me veltroni fa un baffo: si vive di logica ma anche di passione.ma c'è chi non riesce ad andare oltre la vampata
> perché è più facile
> perché ha meno responsabilità
> perché giustifica tutte le carenze
> ....


 Certo... e c'è chi ne ha terrore. Chi si costruisce gabbie di razionalità, chi si fa la tana scavando nel buon senso.
Gli estremi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Parlavo di viverlo nell'istante. Lì non scegli... poi puoi anche ripudiarlo.


Viverlo, nel senso di provarlo.
Ogni azione poi è frutto di una volontà e scelta.
Non è certo un modo di sminuire il sentimento, ma di esaltarlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Viverlo, nel senso di provarlo.
> Ogni azione poi è frutto di una volontà e scelta.
> * Non è certo un modo di sminuire il santimento, ma di esaltarlo*.


lo credo anch'io.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Viverlo, nel senso di provarlo.
> Ogni azione poi è frutto di una volontà e scelta.
> Non è certo un modo di sminuire il sentimento, ma di esaltarlo.


Sopravvaluti la tua capacità di scelta. Ognuno di noi è solo la risultante vettoriale di esperienze, educazione, convinzioni (spesso indotte da piccolissimi)... la forza finale, ti dirà poi come agire nelle varie situazioni. E penserai di aver scelto.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sopravvaluti la tua capacità di scelta. Ognuno di noi è solo la risultante vettoriale di esperienze, educazione, convinzioni (spesso indotte da piccolissimi)... la forza finale, ti dirà poi come agire nelle varie situazioni. E penserai di aver scelto.


Questo e' vero.

Infatti io scelgo sempre a cazzo


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo e' vero.
> 
> Infatti io scelgo sempre a cazzo
















   Capita spesso anche a me... ma è inevitabile, in realtà non scegli mica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sopravvaluti la tua capacità di scelta. Ognuno di noi è solo la risultante vettoriale di esperienze, educazione, convinzioni (spesso indotte da piccolissimi)... la forza finale, ti dirà poi come agire nelle varie situazioni. E penserai di aver scelto.


 Questo è sofismo.
In ogni caso una scelta la compi, non sarà totalmente libera, ma la compi.

Il tema proposto da Gramellini a me sembrava interessante.
La ricerca dell'emozione è forsennata.
Se non ci si emoziona, se non si sente "la scarica di adrenalina" (espressione diffusa) sembra che nessuna esperienza abbia valore.
E da questo deriva quella difficoltà di far evolvere le emozioni in sentimenti di cui parlava il testo che ho riportato.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Tra le varie emozioni che fanno parte di un sentimento duraturo e profondo ci metto:
L'emozione  di svegliarsi con un uomo che conosci e del quale ti fidi
L'emozione di condividere con quest'uomo l'avventura di tutti i giorni
L'emozione di vedere il nostro rapporto che si arricchisce di giorni ed esperienze
L'emozione di non avere bisogno di altre emozioni.
Sinceramente mi piace pensarla così


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tra le varie emozioni che fanno parte di un sentimento duraturo e profondo ci metto:
> L'emozione di svegliarsi con un uomo che conosci e del quale ti fidi
> L'emozione di condividere con quest'uomo l'avventura di tutti i giorni
> L'emozione di vedere il nostro rapporto che si arricchisce di giorni ed esperienze
> ...








Il sentimento è dare un senso a una serie di emozioni.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Questo è sofismo.*
> In ogni caso una scelta la compi, non sarà totalmente libera, ma la compi.
> 
> Il tema proposto da Gramellini a me sembrava interessante.
> ...


Questa è verità... mia chiaramente. Poi chiamala come preferisci...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ognuno ha diritto alle sue illusioni.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tra le varie emozioni che fanno parte di un sentimento duraturo e profondo ci metto:
> L'emozione di svegliarsi con un uomo che conosci e del quale ti fidi
> L'emozione di condividere con quest'uomo l'avventura di tutti i giorni
> L'emozione di vedere il nostro rapporto che si arricchisce di giorni ed esperienze
> ...


Sono ottime emozioni. Rileggendo, questa no, è pessima per il mio modo di vedere il mondo.


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

viviamo di emozioni indipendentemente da quello che vogliamo.
ci sono emozioni che vengono naturali, , ascolto una sinfonia e mi emoziono senza fare niente perchè questo succeda, e emozioni che cavalchiamo sull'onda di un desiderio, che facciamo gonfiare come una vela indirizzandole verso qualcosa che ci dà gioia
cmq sia siamo emozioni, belle o brutte, positive o negative


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Luglio 2009)

dopamina  norepinefrina  serotonina 

da qui non si sfugge


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *viviamo di emozioni indipendentemente da quello che vogliamo.*
> ci sono emozioni che vengono naturali, , ascolto una sinfonia e mi emoziono senza fare niente perchè questo succeda, e emozioni che cavalchiamo sull'onda di un desiderio, che facciamo gonfiare come una vela indirizzandole verso qualcosa che ci dà gioia
> cmq sia siamo emozioni, belle o brutte, positive o negative


Quoto


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto


 Sempre la scelta che non c'è... l'irrazionale che è in noi non sceglie mai. Vive di vita autonoma. E per fortuna, direi...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono ottime emozioni. Rileggendo, questa no, è pessima per il mio modo di vedere il mondo.


l'emozione di non avere bisogno di più di quello che si ha.
Tu la vedi diversamente lo so. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io trovo sia un saper dare grande valore a quel che si ha.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tra le varie emozioni che fanno parte di un sentimento duraturo e profondo ci metto:
> L'emozione  di svegliarsi con un uomo che conosci e del quale ti fidi
> L'emozione di condividere con quest'uomo l'avventura di tutti i giorni
> L'emozione di vedere il nostro rapporto che si arricchisce di giorni ed esperienze
> ...


ti quoto con sangue e lagrime

e quando hai queste emozioni, scoprire che invece lui ha cercato le sue emozioni altrove uccide dentro
vi sto leggendo molto oggi
e non mi fa bene
troppo dolore
e l'impressione di ripetere i miei sbagli
e l'incapacità di dirgli "non ti amo più"
e continuare a cercare motivi per dirmi che non lo amo
ma non sapermi spiegare perchè amarlo

cercherò di piangere più tardi
e non piangerò per lui
ma per me


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti quoto con sangue e lagrime
> 
> e quando hai queste emozioni, scoprire che invece lui ha cercato le sue emozioni altrove uccide dentro
> vi sto leggendo molto oggi
> ...


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'emozione di non avere bisogno di più di quello che si ha.
> Tu la vedi diversamente lo so.
> 
> 
> ...


 Lo so che tu la vedi così, mufloncella... per il mio modo di sentire invece, non tolgo nulla a nessuna emozione che provo, se ne arrivano altre. Anzi, arricchendo me, contribuiscono ad arricchire tutto ciò che mi sta attorno.


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'emozione di non avere bisogno di più di quello che si ha.
> .


asu, l'emozione non è un bisogno.
non è che scegli, basta, sono contenta  così non voglio più emozionarmi.
siamo fatti di emozioni.
secondo me fai confusione.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> asu, l'emozione non è un bisogno.
> non è che scegli, basta, sono contenta così non voglio più emozionarmi.
> *siamo fatti di emozioni.*
> secondo me fai confusione.


 Vero...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti quoto con sangue e lagrime
> 
> e quando hai queste emozioni, scoprire che invece lui ha cercato le sue emozioni altrove uccide dentro
> vi sto leggendo molto oggi
> ...








Ti capisco nel profondo.


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti quoto con sangue e lagrime
> 
> e quando hai queste emozioni, scoprire che invece lui ha cercato le sue emozioni altrove uccide dentro
> vi sto leggendo molto oggi
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sempre la scelta che non c'è... l'irrazionale che è in noi non sceglie mai. Vive di vita autonoma. E per fortuna, direi...


Forse si forse no... non credo si scelga di provare determinate emozioni... come non si scelga di provare determinati sentimenti.

Se amo un cretino al massimo posso scegliere di mollarlo, nonstante il sentimento


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> asu, l'emozione non è un bisogno.
> non è che scegli, basta, sono contenta  così non voglio più emozionarmi.
> siamo fatti di emozioni.
> secondo me fai confusione.


ma dai..avete capito che cosa intendo...
essere sazia, soddisfatta di quel che ho mangiato


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Forse si forse no... *non credo si scelga di provare determinate emozioni..*. come non si scelga di provare determinati sentimenti.
> 
> Se amo un cretino al massimo posso scegliere di mollarlo, nonstante il sentimento


bhè no, la scelta l'abbiamo  per alcune emozioni che cerchiamo.
per dire, alcol e droga danno emozioni che sono ricercate e che senza il loro ausilio non provi. (che sarebbe anche meglio )


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> asu, l'emozione non è un bisogno.
> non è che scegli, basta, sono contenta  così non voglio più emozionarmi.
> siamo fatti di emozioni.
> secondo me fai confusione.


non l'ha fatta, invece

la consapevolezza di ritenere che ciò che si ha ti appaghi come se vi foste incontrati ieri, rendersi conto di non desiderare "altro" da lui, 
anche e soprattutto senza mitizzarlo, riconoscendone i difetti certo.
"desiderare ciò che si ha"

queste consapevolezze SONO emozioni


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè no, la scelta l'abbiamo  per alcune emozioni che cerchiamo.
> per dire, alcol e droga danno emozioni che sono ricercate e che senza il loro ausilio non provi. (che sarebbe anche meglio )


Ho scritto determinate infatti... si parla sempre della sfera "amorosa".

Alcol e droga in un certo senso falsano le emozioni.


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai..avete capito che cosa intendo...
> essere sazia, soddisfatta di quel che ho mangiato


 
io non sono mai sazio, a volte vorrei esserlo ma è una sensazione passeggera che mai vorrei restasse tale


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non l'ha fatta, invece
> 
> la consapevolezza di ritenere che ciò che si ha ti appaghi come se vi foste incontrati ieri, rendersi conto di non desiderare "altro" da lui,
> anche e soprattutto senza mitizzarlo, riconoscendone i difetti certo.
> ...
















vedi che mi hai capita?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> io non sono mai sazio, a volte vorrei esserlo ma è una sensazione passeggera che mai vorrei restasse tale


il mondo è bello perchè vario.


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho scritto determinate infatti... si parla sempre della sfera "amorosa".
> 
> Alcol e droga in un certo senso falsano le emozioni.


 
ed in taluni casi le esprimono se celate da qualsivoglia motivo

(poche quest'ultime....)


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non l'ha fatta, invece
> 
> la consapevolezza di ritenere che ciò che si ha ti appaghi come se vi foste incontrati ieri, rendersi conto di non desiderare "altro" da lui,
> anche e soprattutto senza mitizzarlo, riconoscendone i difetti certo.
> ...


amore, io ho una passione per la comunicazione e di conseguenza uso le parole per il loro significato.
una consapevolezza mi dà determinate emozioni, non è un'emozione.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi che mi hai capita?


più che altro, sembrerebbe che tu mi legga nel cuore


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> più che altro, sembrerebbe che tu mi legga nel cuore


no, è che  si tratta di emozioni che piacerebbero  molto pure a me


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho scritto determinate infatti... si parla sempre della sfera "amorosa".
> 
> Alcol e droga in un certo senso falsano le emozioni.


Senza un certo senso... alterandole in maniera artificiale, le negano proprio!


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> amore, io ho una passione per la comunicazione e di conseguenza uso le parole per il loro significato.
> una consapevolezza mi dà determinate emozioni, non è un'emozione.


allora diciamo che queste consapevolezze mi hanno emozionato

o mi ha emozionato l'emozione di trovarlo bello uscendo la mattina per andare in ufficio e sapere che non era perchè era "bello" ma lo era quel che nel complesso  lui significasse per me.
di non trovare nulla di realmente interessante in nessun altro

non è nemmeno scoprirsi sazia di ciò che ho già mangiato
ma scoprirsi a volerne mangiare ancora pur sapendo che ci si è già serviti di svariate porzioni
volerne ancora, e non voler passare ad un'altra portata
volere proprio quella

nonostante tanti anni passati dai nostri inizi


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, è che  si tratta di emozioni che piacerebbero  molto pure a me


pensa a dove mi hanno portata.


... e ripensaci


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mondo è bello perchè vario.


 
che brutta risposta Asu  

	
	
		
		
	


	





per me è un problema ..... non ti nascondo che mi farebbe piacere un pò di quite, ma quando l'ho provata non m'è piaciuta molto.

certo non è un modo per invecchiare, o almeno non dei più tranquilli ecco


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa a dove mi hanno portata.
> 
> 
> ... e ripensaci


no no.
continuo a crederci !
L'unico rischio  è non provarle , non ripensarci!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> che brutta risposta Asu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè brutta?
lo penso davvero e avevo capito che a te stesse bene così


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> che brutta risposta Asu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un problema si,
 e ci vuole molta applicazione per superarlo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Amoremio ha detto:


> allora diciamo che queste consapevolezze mi hanno emozionato
> 
> o mi ha emozionato l'emozione di trovarlo bello uscendo la mattina per andare in ufficio e sapere che non era perchè era "bello" ma lo era quel che nel complesso lui significasse per me.
> di non trovare nulla di realmente interessante in nessun altro
> ...


 
per quanto tu legittimamente soffra, sono convinto che sei fortunata. Seriamente. Le tue emozioni resistono al tempo, è un immenso privilegio Amoremio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa a dove mi hanno portata.
> 
> 
> ... e ripensaci


 Sai bene che ti capisco in questa fase di delusione.
Ma poi imparerai che tu hai saputo vivere la tua vita e trovare emozioni nel sentimento e sentimento dalle emozioni.


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è un problema si,
> e ci vuole molta applicazione per superarlo


 
gran fatica ma posso arrivarci, come tutto il resto, basta impegnarsi a dovere con costanza e per motlo tempo


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Luglio 2009)

capita di innamorarsi anche dopo i 40.. e per fortuna, dico io, rispondendo ad un post di minerva.
anzi, forse dopo i 40 è ancora più bello.
non capisco il motivo per cui molti continuino ad associare l'innamoramento all'irresponsabilità. semmai è irresponsabile chi non sa riconoscerlo.. chi ha paura di amare, chi non sa viverlo e non ha la forza per non nasconderlo, ed è vero che nascondiamo agli altri quello che nascondiamo per primi a noi stessi. chi dentro di sè ha saputo fare un bel lavoro è anche capace di vivere bene le emozioni, anche se forti, perché esse sono l'espressione del suo vissuto, sempre che, non sia stato un vissuto sprecato.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> capita di innamorarsi anche dopo i 40.. e per fortuna, dico io, rispondendo ad un post di minerva.
> anzi, forse dopo i 40 è ancora più bello.
> * non capisco il motivo per cui molti continuino ad associare l'innamoramento all'irresponsabilità. semmai è irresponsabile chi non sa riconoscerlo.. chi ha paura di amare, chi non sa viverlo e non ha la forza per non nasconderlo, ed è vero che nascondiamo agli altri quello che nascondiamo per primi a noi stessi. *chi dentro di sè ha saputo fare un bel lavoro è anche capace di vivere bene le emozioni, anche se forti, perché esse sono l'espressione del suo vissuto, sempre che, non sia stato un vissuto sprecato.


e dove hai letto che qualcuno lo fa?


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> capita di innamorarsi anche dopo i 40.. e per fortuna, dico io, rispondendo ad un post di minerva.
> anzi, forse dopo i 40 è ancora più bello.
> non capisco il motivo per cui molti continuino ad associare l'innamoramento all'irresponsabilità. semmai è irresponsabile chi non sa riconoscerlo.. chi ha paura di amare, chi non sa viverlo e non ha la forza per non nasconderlo, ed è vero che nascondiamo agli altri quello che nascondiamo per primi a noi stessi. chi dentro di sè ha saputo fare un bel lavoro è anche capace di vivere bene le emozioni, anche se forti, perché esse sono l'espressione del suo vissuto, sempre che, non sia stato un vissuto sprecato.


 Mi piace il tuo intervento!


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *capita di innamorarsi anche dopo i 40.. e per fortuna, dico io, rispondendo ad un post di minerva.*
> anzi, forse dopo i 40 è ancora più bello.
> non capisco il motivo per cui molti continuino ad associare l'innamoramento all'irresponsabilità. semmai è irresponsabile chi non sa riconoscerlo.. chi ha paura di amare, chi non sa viverlo e non ha la forza per non nasconderlo, ed è vero che nascondiamo agli altri quello che nascondiamo per primi a noi stessi. chi dentro di sè ha saputo fare un bel lavoro è anche capace di vivere bene le emozioni, anche se forti, perché esse sono l'espressione del suo vissuto, sempre che, non sia stato un vissuto sprecato.


e meno male lo dico anch'io...perché parlavo di emozioni che con l'amore non c' entrano nulla.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e meno male lo dico anch'io...perché parlavo di emozioni che con l'amore non c' entrano nulla.


pensavo stessimo commentando Gramellini e quindi le emozioni legate all'amore o pseudotali.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e dove hai letto che qualcuno lo fa?


Gramellini lo fa.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> pensavo stessimo commentando Gramellini e quindi le emozioni legate all'amore o pseudotali.


sarò off ,non lo discuto ma certamente il mio discorso non verteva sull'impossibilità di innamorarsi dopo i quarantanni.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarò off non lo discuto ma certamente il mio discorso non verteva sull'impossibilità di innamorarsi dopo i quarantanni.


sì, ma non capisco il tuo dire che dopo i 40 anni le emozioni andrebbero vissute in modo più soft e meditato, mentre io penso che sapremo di aver speso bene il nostro tempo su questa terra quando non avremo più paura di vivere per non deludere, per non deluderci, perché ci siamo costruiti un'idea di noi stessi e piuttosto di dirci te non sei quello lì,preferiamo soffocare quell'essenza che grida aiuto e che non abbiamo mai voluto ascoltare.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> per quanto tu legittimamente soffra, sono convinto che sei fortunata. Seriamente. Le tue emozioni resistono al tempo, è un immenso privilegio Amoremio


è un privilegio rock?

lo sto pagando a caro prezzo

non l'augurerei


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ma non capisco il tuo dire che dopo i 40 anni le emozioni andrebbero vissute in modo più soft e meditato, mentre io penso che sapremo di aver speso bene il nostro tempo su questa terra quando non avremo più paura di vivere per non deludere, per non deluderci, perché ci siamo costruiti un'idea di noi stessi e piuttosto di dirci te non sei quello lì,preferiamo soffocare quell'essenza che grida aiuto e che non abbiamo mai voluto ascoltare.


Ognuno(com'è naturale) pensa a sè anche in discussioni generali.
Credo che Minerva pensi a un amore "sereno" in un rapporto consolidato.
Tu pensi a cose diverse.
Io ad altre ancora.
Penso che sia verò tutto, dipende dalle situazioni.
Ma a qualsiasi emozione bisogna dare l'opportunità di diventare sentimento e poi progettualità e scelta.
Oppure scegliere subito che a certe emozioni questa opportunità non va data per non distruggere altre cose più importanti.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

quello che non capisco è perchè si debbano scindere le due cose.
Nessuno si nega niente.Da' alle cose un valore diverso che non implica la negazione e fa la sua scelta che ,per fortuna, è oggettiva


----------



## lorelai (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti quoto con sangue e lagrime
> 
> e quando hai queste emozioni, scoprire che invece lui ha cercato le sue emozioni altrove uccide dentro
> vi sto leggendo molto oggi
> ...


Amoremio, non avresti potuto dire meglio quello che anch'io ho dentro.
E ne farei volentieri a meno...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che non capisco è perchè si debbano scindere le due cose.
> Nessuno si nega niente.Da' alle cose un valore diverso che non implica la negazione e fa la sua scelta che ,per fortuna, è oggettiva


forse volevi dire soggettiva...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> forse volevi dire soggettiva...


si.
ho sbagliato


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ma non capisco il tuo dire che dopo i 40 anni le emozioni andrebbero vissute in modo più soft e meditato, mentre io penso che sapremo di aver speso bene il nostro tempo su questa terra quando non avremo più paura di vivere per non deludere, per non deluderci, perché ci siamo costruiti un'idea di noi stessi e piuttosto di dirci te non sei quello lì,preferiamo soffocare quell'essenza che grida aiuto e che non abbiamo mai voluto ascoltare.


questo è il testo
mah
_troppo spesso ci si compiace di perdere la testa e il buon senso in nome di alterazioni adrenaliniche che non lo meriterebbero.decisamente si *sopravvaluta* l'attimo fuggente.che lo facciano gli adolescenti è sano ...dopo i quaranta molto meno._
_non mi rivolgo a te in particolare...naturalmente .generalizzo _


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è il testo
> mah
> _troppo spesso ci si compiace di perdere la testa e il buon senso in nome di alterazioni adrenaliniche che non lo meriterebbero.decisamente si *sopravvaluta* l'attimo fuggente.che lo facciano gli adolescenti è sano ...dopo i quaranta molto meno._
> _non mi rivolgo a te in particolare...naturalmente .generalizzo _


se rapporti quello che hai riportato qui, con quello che ho scritto io, noterai che non vi è incongruenza alcuna, tanto che, è proprio nella ricchezza interiore di una persona, il valore del carpe diem, che non è cogli l'attimo fuggente, ma ASSORBI L'ATTIMO: E' TUO.

le persone superficiali non arrivano mai o quasi mai nemmeno a chiedersi il senso del carpe diem, figuriamoci a fagocitarlo...


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se rapporti quello che hai riportato qui, con quello che ho scritto io, noterai che non vi è incongruenza alcuna, tanto che, è proprio nella ricchezza interiore di una persona, il valore del carpe diem, che non è cogli l'attimo fuggente, ma ASSORBI L'ATTIMO: E' TUO.
> 
> le persone superficiali non arrivano mai o quasi mai nemmeno a chiedersi il senso del carpe diem, figuriamoci a fagocitarlo...


 ti credo sulla parola


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti credo sulla parola


ah la saggezza...quel che si dice cogliere l'attimo...


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah la saggezza...quel che si dice cogliere l'attimo...


 sì, quella


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> è un privilegio rock?
> 
> lo sto pagando a caro prezzo
> 
> non l'augurerei





lorelai ha detto:


> Amoremio, non avresti potuto dire meglio quello che anch'io ho dentro.
> E ne farei volentieri a meno...


parlo della capacità di radicare, di metabolizzare, di vivere  gli affetti, che ora ti sembra negativo ma secondo me in assoluto non lo è. ciò non toglie che non mi fa affatto piacere vederti soffrire


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> parlo della capacità di radicare, di metabolizzare, di vivere gli affetti, che ora ti sembra negativo ma secondo me in assoluto non lo è. ciò non toglie che non mi fa affatto piacere vederti soffrire


radicare.. ecco radicare sa di immobilismo. metto radici. mi fermo. non è più bello dire metto tanti rami?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Luglio 2009)

*............*

senza radici niente albero niente rami ....
Sbaglio?


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

senza radici
niente albero
e nessun boscaiolo che venga con l'accetta


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Luglio 2009)

ma nel vostro caso le radici ci sono state. ed erano solide. l'albero è sotto i tuoi occhi. piano prima di tagliare. piano. ci sono altre terapie per evitare che le radici gelino. pensi di aver provato di tutto? perché è chiaro che tu ritenga che ne valga la pena, si legge in ogni post, anche in quelli dove sei furiosa


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma nel vostro caso le radici ci sono state. ed erano solide. l'albero è sotto i tuoi occhi. piano prima di tagliare. piano. ci sono altre terapie per evitare che le radici gelino. pensi di aver provato di tutto? perché è chiaro che tu ritenga che ne valga la pena, si legge in ogni post, anche in quelli dove sei furiosa


non so se ho provato tutto
tutto quello che è nelle mie capacità, si
molte cose che mai avrei creduto lo fossero

non sono in condizioni di prendere i figli e andarmene, per vedere come reagisce

sono in condizioni di vivere senza di lui, credo
ma non senza di lui nell'attesa di lui


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma nel vostro caso le radici ci sono state. ed erano solide. l'albero è sotto i tuoi occhi. piano prima di tagliare. piano. ci sono altre terapie per evitare che le radici gelino. pensi di aver provato di tutto? perché è chiaro che tu ritenga che ne valga la pena, si legge in ogni post, anche in quelli dove sei furiosa


Certo non tagli tutto subito... ma tra le tante terapie proverei quella dello shock... un bel calcio in culo poi ne possiamo anche ragionare


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo non tagli tutto subito... ma tra le tante terapie proverei quella dello shock... un bel calcio in culo poi ne possiamo anche ragionare


attenta lettry, attenta perchè potrebbe non aspettare altro che un bel calcio in culo. E poi raggiunge il Nirvana: mi ha mollato lei !


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> attenta lettry, *attenta perchè potrebbe non aspettare altro che un bel calcio in culo. E poi raggiunge il Nirvana: mi ha mollato lei *!


A quel punto cosa te ne cala di tenerti quella persona?

Guarda e'terapia shock per tutt'e due


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

ma perchè se si arriva alla cacciata di casa, o alla propria uscita, bisogna farlo pensando "forse se ne riparla"
se ne riparla prima se interessa
se no vaffanc....
se ci arrivo, è un punto di arrivo, non una falsa partenza


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Amoremio ha detto:


> ma perchè se si arriva alla cacciata di casa, o alla propria uscita, bisogna farlo pensando "forse se ne riparla"
> se ne riparla prima se interessa
> se no vaffanc....
> se ci arrivo, è un punto di arrivo, non una falsa partenza


Perché lui mira al due piedi in due scarpe e finché non vede fatti ma sente solo parole, pensa che potrebbe continuare così ad libitum


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A quel punto cosa te ne cala di tenerti quella persona?
> 
> Guarda e'terapia shock per tutt'e due


qui ti quoto

è il mio elemento psicologico che conta

se ci arrivo, la questione deve essere chiusa per me
che lui ci ripensi è un prolema suo
non è che l'ho cacciato di casa la prima notte

e se cerca il nirvana spero provi a trovarlo proprio con la stron... 
chè magari, a posteriori, su questa storia mi riesco a fare una bella risata


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Perché lui mira al due piedi in due scarpe e finché non vede fatti ma sente solo parole, pensa che potrebbe continuare così ad libitum


e sti caxxi Rock


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo non tagli tutto subito... ma tra le tante terapie proverei quella dello shock... un bel calcio in culo poi ne possiamo anche ragionare





Lettrice ha detto:


> A quel punto cosa te ne cala di tenerti quella persona?
> 
> Guarda e'terapia shock per tutt'e due





Amoremio ha detto:


> ma perchè se si arriva alla cacciata di casa, o alla propria uscita, bisogna farlo pensando "forse se ne riparla"
> se ne riparla prima se interessa
> se no vaffanc....
> se ci arrivo, è un punto di arrivo, non una falsa partenza


 Concordo con Letty.
Non è che si fa una prova o una finta ...non ci si rende preziose per vederlo tornare strisciando.
Si prende atto che non è possibile continuare una convivenza che strazia.
Se sarà in grado di cambiare bene.
Se non sarà in grado si sarò solo accelerato il tempo della liberazione.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio, tu non lo reggi ora lo shock, perdona l'insolenza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qui ti quoto
> 
> è il mio elemento psicologico che conta
> 
> ...


 Beh una risata no ..ma un distacco disgustato sì.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Tu la prendi per falsa partenza, io come nuovo inizio.

Ha rotto sto vaso ok, rompiamolo per bene... poi possiamo farne uno nuovo eventualmente.

Al contrario io non capisco tutta questa volonta' di comprendere mettendosi in situazioni insostenibili.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu la prendi per falsa partenza, io come nuovo inizio.
> 
> Ha rotto sto vaso ok, rompiamolo per bene... poi possiamo farne uno nuovo eventualmente.
> 
> Al contrario io non capisco tutta questa volonta' di comprendere mettendosi in situazioni insostenibili.


ognuno ha un suo modo di vedere le cose


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non so se ho provato tutto
> tutto quello che è nelle mie capacità, si
> molte cose che mai avrei creduto lo fossero
> 
> ...


Se si prende una simile decisione, si deve metter in conto che sia definitiva.

MA....

...come mi dissero sia lo psicologo che l'avvocato, la separazione non interrompe il matrimonio, è come una sospensiva, che dovrebbe consentire, allontanandosi quel tanto che basta per veder con minor coinvolgimento la propria storia, il proprio rapporto, se è davvero finita o se vi son margini di ricomposizione.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se si prende una simile decisione, si deve metter in conto che sia definitiva.
> 
> MA....
> 
> ...come mi dissero sia lo psicologo che l'avvocato, la separazione non interrompe il matrimonio, è come una sospensiva, che dovrebbe consentire, allontanandosi quel tanto che basta per veder con minor coinvolgimento la propria storia, il proprio rapporto, se è davvero finita o se vi son margini di ricomposizione.


Ma quoto il Trottolino


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2009)

*Colpo basso questo!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quoto il *Trottolino*

























Ma quant'era che non venivo più chiamato così?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quant'era che non venivo più chiamato così?


C'ho l'anzianita' da forum


----------

